# 3-2-1 method - What are some alternatives to using apple juice as the liquid?



## hkeiner

Hi,

Are there many alternative liquids that can  be used when doing the 3-2-1 method for pork ribs? That is, the liquid put in the foil with the ribs during the "2" phase. I have been using apple juice (and it works just fine ) but often I don't have any on hand. Rather than going out to buy a large container of apple juice (with a lot of it going unused) I was wondering if any of the other liquids that I often do have on hand would be OK to use.

Any opinions/experience on whether any of the altenatives listed below would be OK to use or if they would result in a certain disaster?

- Beer

- White wine

- Water (perhaps flavored with seasonings)

- Cola (Pepsi)

- Lemon soda (Sprite)

- Orange juice

- Nothing at all


----------



## Bearcarver

I would say just about anything you like.

I usually use Apple Juice & some kind of a BBQ sauce mixed.

My last smoke (I just posted today) was two chuckies.

I do the same with them---This time I added a mixture of:

I foiled them at 168˚ and 171˚, and added to each package (after bringing to boil):

1 ounce of Sweet Baby Ray's

1 ounce of Ken's Teriyaki Marinade

3 ounces of Pomegranate Juice

2 ounces of water

It tasted great,

Bear


----------



## fpnmf

The search tool is your friend!!

Here's one answer from there..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/73509/what-is-the-apple-juice-for-in-smoking-ribs  

  Craig


----------



## alblancher

To that list I would add

Beef Broth

Rum (diluted)

Liquid Crab boil diluted with broth or water  (ask Eman!)

Thinned BBQ Sauce

Al


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

Cider Vinegar mixed with Spiced rum & brown sugar is pretty good...

Honey & Cider Vinagar is also pretty good...

A lot of differetn Fruit Juices will work... IMO i would stay awy from OJ & Lemon Soda though... just dont know if that would be a good choice...


----------



## SmokinAl

I just use beer, no problem drinking the rest of the bottle.


----------



## venture

When drinking beer, I use brandy.  When drinking brandy, I use beer.  No use cutting myself short.


----------



## chef willie

all sound good...think next time I foil I'm going with some honey and some chipotle peppers mashed up in the honey for some smoky sweet heat goodness


----------



## eman

Be very careful if using straight honey as it can burn pretty easy.

 You can use any fruit juice.  I like apple , cranberry, mango, white grape,

Have tried a few citrus juices and IMHO it seemed to make the meat a lil mushy .


----------



## hkeiner

So it seems that using beer, white wine, or Pepsi would not be a big mistake. Only one at a time, not mixed all together.

Thought I would ask instead of learning from experience in case one of these was a very bad idea. Thanks for the opinions...


----------



## tjohnson

I use Sprite and a powdered Apple Cidar

Todd


----------



## pineywoods

Get some squeeze bottle butter. When foiling coat them with honey and the butter then wrap them up


----------



## les3176

I have used alot of fruit juices apple,grape,guava,cherry,pomeranate,even lemonade once.

I tend not to use citrus too much because the acid will make the meat mushy...found that out!

Also like coke-cola,dr. pepper

Most of the time i will add some butter brown sugar or some rum and honey too.

It's really a personal choice on what you want to use, let your imagination go wild!!!


----------



## retread

I use a mix of apple juice and bourbon (1/2 and 1/2)


----------



## cliffcarter

hkeiner said:


> Any opinions/experience on whether any of the altenatives listed below would be OK to use or if they would result in a certain disaster?
> 
> - Beer
> 
> - White wine
> 
> - Water (perhaps flavored with seasonings)
> 
> - Cola (Pepsi)
> 
> - Lemon soda (Sprite)
> 
> - Orange juice
> 
> - Nothing at all


Many BBQers foil with no liquid with good results, at least judging from replies to previous similar threads.

Citrus should be used with a spicy or citus rub IMHO.

I use 2-3 tbs light brown sugar and 1-2 tbs BBQ sauce when I foil ribs, you don't need much liquid in the foil.


----------



## rbranstner

I don't put any liquid in the foil  with my ribs. I do the Johnny Trigg method which is adding brown sugar, butter, honey and some times tiger sauce. These ingredients will end up making some nice flavor and liquid in the foil and they will come out tender just like you were adding any other liquid in the foil. I cut my rack in half and one half gets the Johnny Trigg treatment for me and the other half usually gets apple juice for my wife since she doesn't like all of the sweet stuff on her ribs.


----------



## notsbbq

I'm a big fan of no liquid, but then again I only cook spares so they're a little more forgiving.  I get plenty of tenderness without any juice.  In the past I have used a mix of Dr. Pepper, garlic powder, and a little apple cider vinegar.


----------



## sqwib

I don't add liquid during the foil stage but you could  add the drippings from the ribs themselves.


----------



## wlkwichita

I have been using some Dr. Pepper and loving it.


----------



## hmcm

I've heard that root beer is pretty good but haven't actually tried it myself.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Plan to some day though...


----------



## virginiasmokesignal

hkeiner, I have used several things on my ribs but when apple juice is not on hand, (I use apple juice 2/3 and 1/3 apple cider vinegar to spritz when foiling I thin the BBQ sauce I am using with the spritz).  When I don't have any apple juice I have used Pepsi Cola to thin down my BBQ sauce, wrap them good and they come out great.  I have also use Coco-Cola, Butter and apple cider vinegar (combination of the three).  I have also used butter and honey with BBQ sauce,  In looking at your list I don't see anything, that I would not try and use.  Be innovative, mix it up and taste it, if it's OK with you carry on, if not add something else.

Your SMF Friend,

Barry


----------



## virginiasmokesignal

hkeiner, I have used several things on my ribs but when apple juice is not on hand, (I use apple juice 2/3 and 1/3 apple cider vinegar to spritz when foiling I thin the BBQ sauce I am using with the spritz).  When I don't have any apple juice I have used Pepsi Cola to thin down my BBQ sauce, wrap them good and they come out great.  I have also use Coco-Cola, Butter and apple cider vinegar (combination of the three).  I have also used butter and honey with BBQ sauce,  In looking at your list I don't see anything, that I would not try and use.  Be innovative, mix it up and taste it, if it's OK with you carry on, if not add something else.

Your SMF Friend,

Barry


----------



## shinny

Sorry to bump an old thread, but how much liquid are you guys using. The last time I did BB ribs, two racks were perfect and two were tough. I'm not sure I used the same amount of Apple juice on each rack.

Thanks


----------



## alblancher

I use enough to just wet the bottom real well, maybe a quarter inch at most.  It seems that the foil job you do is going to determine how much liquid stays in the pouch.  Remember you will be pulling alot of that moisture from the ribs themselves anyway.

Spend a bit more time wrapping them tightly and not allowing any punctures to develop.  Use heavy duty foil if you have it and wrap them twice.  Seems like an excuse to start a couple more slabs,  I love to practice!!!


----------



## shinny

Thanks. I think I'll take your advice and practice again this coming weekend.


----------



## garyt

Dr Pepper


----------



## shinny

I might have to try apple juice on 2 racks and Dr Pepper on the other 2. We have friends coming for dinner and a few frosty beverages. I found the recipe to Chili's Shiner Bock BBQ too. I really want to try that. I'll let you guys know what feedback I get, I'll let our friends decide.


----------



## alblancher

Do you put sugar in your rib rub?  Dr Pepper is a great option but it can be pretty sweet.  If I remember correctly it will help develop a nice sticky glaze on the ribs for you and it is some good eating.


----------



## psycho dad

I'm with retread, bourbon & apple juice. It also happens to be one of my favorite drinks







I've also tried it with sour apple snapps


----------



## chef jimmyj

I have used a variety of liquids but my Foiling Juice is by far a family and friend favorite. Black Coffee is a great substitute for the Apple Cider in the recipe and some Booze does not hurt either...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110881/foiling-juice-chef-jimmyj


----------



## adrian from kc

I buy a six pack of juice boxes, apple or cherry, or whatever. Whatever I don't use stays in the pantry for next time. Adrian


----------



## bbarry

Angry Orchard Apple Crisp Beer - A+++


----------



## smokinpapist

Butter


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slipaway

I have found that, even with minimal juice added, the moisture that comes from the ribs creates a lot of "juice" in the foil. I usually just use brown sugar and honey (sometime a  little Tiger....) and there is so much liquid that I need to be VERY, VERY careful unwrapping.

I don't think you really need to add a lot of moisture in order to get the steamed tenderness on the ribs. 

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## joe black

Here we go......No liquid,  No foil......East answer   :yahoo:


----------

